# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Δημήτριος Μοίρας- MIRAS FERRIES

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το "Δημήτριος Μοίρας" από τον σύνδεσμο: Δημήτριος Μοίρας
674.jpg

----------

